# Günstiger Laserdrucker für Linux - evtl. Kyocera FS-820?

## schachti

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem günstigen SW-Laser für zuhause (bis 200,- Euro), der auch relativ niedrige Druckkosten bietet.

Nach einigem Stöbern hier im Forum bin ich auf http://www.linuxprinting.org/ gestoßen. Unter http://www.linuxprinting.org/suggested.html wird der Kyocera FS-820 empfohlen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kyocera's entry level model FS-820 works with free software due to its PCL-6 emulation and the FS-1020D already has a PostScript interpreter. Kyocera is in general a good choice, as not only all printers hava a permanent imaging drum and therefore low per-page costs, but most of them understand at least PCL, many PostScript.
> 
> 

 

Also dachte ich mir, daß dieser Drucker mit ca. 175,- Euro ja genau das ist, was ich suche. Allerdings bin ich dann auf http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Kyocera-FS-820 gestoßen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> works Partially
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Die Berichte, die ich mir er'google't habe, waren auch nicht so ganz schlüssig.

Daher meine Frage: Benutzt jemand von Euch erfolgreich den FS-820 unter Linux? Gibt es bekannte Einschränkungen? In der SUSE Linux component database bin ich mehrfach auf den F-820 gestoßen - mal wird er angeblich voll unterstützt, mal kann er unter Linux nur 300x300 dpi. Allerdings ist der neueste Eintrag 1 Jahr alt, die beiden anderen 2 bzw. 3 Jahre.

----------

## derFrank

Also da du keine genauern Angaben zu deinen Anforderungen an das Teil gemacht hast kann ich dir einen HP Laserjet 6L empfehlen. Hab den vor ca 1/2 Jahr gekauft, konfiguration problemlos un das beste ist, den gibts gebraucht bei Ebay weit unter deiner Preisgrenze, glaub der hat mich so um die 30-40 incl. Versand gekostet.

Bisher keine Probleme damit gehabt, scheint robust und der Ersatztoner kostet auch nicht die Welt. 

Das Gerät reicht für b/w Textausdrucke m.E. völlig aus.

----------

## schachti

Meine einzige Anforderungen: Kostengünstig drucken, hauptsächlich Text, ab und zu mal Skizzen/Zeichnungen. Mein Druckvolumen wird in den meisten Monaten voraussichtlich bei einigen Dutzend Seiten liegen, im Extremfall mal bei einigen hundert Seiten pro Monat.

Mit gebrauchten Druckern bei eBay habe ich eher schlechte Erfahrungen, daher denke ich im Moment über einen neuen Drucker nach (anstatt eines gebrauchten).

----------

## l3u

Ich hab seit ein paar Jahren einen Brother HL-1230 und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit :-)

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Samsung ML-1610 (gdi, kein PS) hier ohne Probleme im Einsatz. Kyocera is natürlich nich ganz uninteressant da sie dem Öko in mir entgegenkämen...Last edited by Ctrl+Alt+Del on Tue Oct 03, 2006 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hoschi

Kyocera mag ich persoenlich nicht, aus dem einfach Grund das alle Geraete von dieser Firma in meiner Umgebung permanent nicht sauber funktionieren wollten (zieht Papier nicht ein usw. die einfachsten Geschichten also). Oder die Plastikteil am Gehaeuse derart unsauber gegossen waren, dass dabei der Anblick jeden deutschen Facharbeiter und den rechten Winkel persoenlich im Dreieck huepfen lassen.

Samsung und HP haben mich nie im Stich gelassen, es gibt ausreichen Treiber dafuer, in der Regel gibt es auch PostScript-Support bei den besseren Modellen.

----------

## franzf

Hier läuft seit einem halben Jahr ein Brother HL2030.

50€ Toner -> Jetzt schon 2000 Seiten gedruckt.

Das Ding ist hier unter Dauerstress  :Smile:  Und macht keine Mucken.

Knapp über 100€ ist da auch noch recht fair, und klein ist er auch noch.

----------

## l3u

Heißt PS-Unterstützung eigentlich, daß der Drucker einfach PS-"Rohdaten" frißt und man keine Treiber braucht? Und daß man, sofern der Drucker einen Netzwerkanschluß hat, keinen Druckerserver-Computer braucht, um was drucken zu können, sondern einfach die PS-Daten an die Drucker-IP schicken kann?

----------

## franzf

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Heißt PS-Unterstützung eigentlich, daß der Drucker einfach PS-"Rohdaten" frißt und man keine Treiber braucht? Und daß man, sofern der Drucker einen Netzwerkanschluß hat, keinen Druckerserver-Computer braucht, um was drucken zu können, sondern einfach die PS-Daten an die Drucker-IP schicken kann?

 

das sollte es heißen, ja.

----------

## b3cks

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Kyocera mag ich persoenlich nicht, aus dem einfach Grund das alle Geraete von dieser Firma in meiner Umgebung permanent nicht sauber funktionieren wollten (zieht Papier nicht ein usw. die einfachsten Geschichten also). Oder die Plastikteil am Gehaeuse derart unsauber gegossen waren, dass dabei der Anblick jeden deutschen Facharbeiter und den rechten Winkel persoenlich im Dreieck huepfen lassen.

 

Kann ich so unterschreiben! Dasselbe gilt für Lexmark.

 *Quote:*   

> Samsung und HP haben mich nie im Stich gelassen, es gibt ausreichen Treiber dafuer, in der Regel gibt es auch PostScript-Support bei den besseren Modellen.

 

++

----------

## Knieper

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-409564.html

PS.: Mein Samsung funktioniert immer noch.   :Wink: 

----------

## moe

Hmm, da gehen die Erfahrungen ja wieder weit auseinander.. Probleme mit Papiereinzug hatte ich bis jetzt nur bei HP-Lasern (insbes. LJ4, LJ5 und sonem kleinem Desktopmodell 1100(?)), Kyocera haben einige meiner Kunden und da beschwert sich niemand. Ich selbst hab einen recht alten Gestetener oder so (baugleich Lexmark Optra T-610) und der läuft und läuft und läuft..

Aber es geht ja hier um Neuware, und da können Erfahrungen mit älteren Modellen ja nur bedingt oder gar nicht auf neuere Modelle zutreffen. Ich persönlich würde zwischen HP und Kyocera-Mita schwanken, wenn ich mich jetzt entscheiden müsste. HP wegen grosser Verbreitung und daher guter Unterstützung unter Linux, Kyo.. wegen den ungeschlagenen Seitenkosten..

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich hab vor ca. 2 Jahre bei Ebay den Kyocera FS-680 gekauft, 40  glaub ich. Ich bin damit zufrieden, funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei und obwohl der Tonner bereits benutzt war, musste ich noch nicht den Tonner wechseln und hab bisher mind. 800 Seiten oder mehr gedruckt. Seitdem ich diesen Drucker gekauft habe, musste ich nur höchsten 15  für Papier ausgeben, mehr nicht.

Die besten Ergebnissen habe ich mit HP Papier für Laser Drucker, seitdem ich dieses Papier benutze, habe ich keine Papiereinzug-Probleme mehr. Das Papier ist zwar teuer als die noname Papier, die man sonst findet, aber da ist der Preis für das Papier sein Geld wert.

----------

## hoschi

Ich will dir ja nicht weh tun  :Very Happy: 

Mein HP2550 hat noch Kapazitaet fuer mehr als 10.000 Seiten, bei Farbe zumindest fuer ca. 8.000 :biggrin:

Zu PostScript: Eine PS Printer-Definitionsdatei (weiss den Fachbegriff gerade nicht) braucht man natuerlich schon, ausser im Drucker steckt wirklich ein Printserver.

Ich kann nur eines Sagen, den Leuten die ueber SMB/SAMBA drucken gehoert die Hand abgehackt, die Windows-Druckerumgebung ist das duemmste was wohl jemals ein Mensch programmiert hat, und PS ist ein Segen, wenn der Drucker das kann.

Praxisbeispiel mit Cups und PS:

Man startet den Cups auf dem Server, waehlt den Treiber fuer den PS-Drucker auf und gibt den Server fuer einen bestimmten oder unbestimmten Netzwerkbereich frei. Auf dem Client tippt man die IP des Server ein, Cups muss man auf dem Client uebrigens nicht ins Default-Runlevel packen, fertig. Fertig verdammt!

Wenn ich sehe was fuer extrem lange How-Tos fuer das Samba-Drucken geschrieben werden, oder wie der Druckserver unter Windows die Treiber fuer die anderen Betriebssystem bereithalten muss...muahahahhaha  :Very Happy: 

----------

## schachti

Danke erstmal für alle Antworten und Tipps!

Ich hatte bisher einen Kyocera (FS-680) und war damit sehr zufrieden, daher würde ich gerne bei der Marke bleiben. Und nun schwanke ich zwischen dem FS-820 und dem FS-920. Wenn ich mir sicher wäre, daß der FS-820 problemlos mit Linux funktioniert, würde ich den sofort kaufen, denn der einzige Unterschied zum FS-920 ist neben dem Preis ja die Tatsache, daß der FS-920 auch PostScript kann (und etwas schneller druckt).

Laut der Website von Kyocera beherrscht der FS-820 "PCL 6 Emulationen" - ich dachte bisher immer, daß man dann auf jeden Fall unter Linux drucken kann...

----------

## moe

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die besten Ergebnissen habe ich mit HP Papier für Laser Drucker, seitdem ich dieses Papier benutze, habe ich keine Papiereinzug-Probleme mehr. Das Papier ist zwar teuer als die noname Papier, die man sonst findet, aber da ist der Preis für das Papier sein Geld wert.

 

Warum ist das Papier den höheren Preis wert, weil der Drucker dann keine Probleme macht, oder ist das Papier auch aus anderen Gründen einen höheren Preis wert als NoName-Papier?

Das war nämlich mein Problem mit besagten HP-Druckern, wenn ich dickeres Papier nehme gehts. Andere Drucker können aber auch auf dünnerem Papier, und für die Uniskripte die ich ausdrucke ist es mir egal ob dickeres Papier vielleicht einen besseren Eindruck macht. Ergo war für mich entweder der Drucker blöd weil er mein Papier nicht wollte, oder mit anderem Papier die Druckkosten zu hoch.

Mit welchem Drucker hast du eigentlich die Einzugprobleme?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *moe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum ist das Papier den höheren Preis wert, weil der Drucker dann keine Probleme macht, oder ist das Papier auch aus anderen Gründen einen höheren Preis wert als NoName-Papier?

 

Für einen einzigen Verbraucher vielleicht nicht, aber wenn man täglich viele Druckjobs hat, dann auf jeden Fall. An der Info Fakultät, wo ich arbeite, werden gut mind. 500 bis 1000 Seiten täglich gedruckt, an manchen Tagen noch mehr. Seitdem wir aber ein billigeres Papier bekommen, gibt es mehr Papierstaus wie sonst, und das ist auf Dauer nervig und kostet auf dauer Zeit und Geld, denn in der zeit, wo der Drucker lahmgelegt ist, könnten andere drucken und unsere Kasse später füllen  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

ok, ich habe mir jetzt den Samsung ML 1610 bestellt - volle Linux-Unterstützung für nur 69,- Euro, da kann man ja eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen.

Sobald er da ist, werde ich berichten, ob alles reibungslos funktioniert.

----------

## hoschi

Haettest du was gesagt, ich haette dir fuer 45 Euro einen fast neuen ueberlassen  :Sad: 

----------

## schachti

Schade - jetzt ist es leider zu spät.  :Sad: 

Meine ersten Erfahrungen: Einrichten des Druckers war in weniger als 1 Stunde erledigt. Allerdings haben die auf der CD mitgelieferten Treiber von Samsung nicht richtig funktioniert, und die Foomatic/gdi Treiber für den ML-1510 bzw. ML-1710 passen nicht ganz zum ML-1610 (sie sind sehr langsam, und es wird ein wenig am Rand abgeschnitten).

Ich habe den Drucker daher wie folgt konfiguriert:

ML-1610 Unified Linux Driver (ver.2.00.90) heruntergeladen, entpackt und gestartet

das Setup-Programm legt die Dateien im falschen Verzeichnis ab (zumindest bei mir; ich verwende net-print/cups-1.2.4). Lösung:

```

for file in $(ls /usr/lib/cups/filter/); do ln -s /usr/lib/cups/filter/$file /usr/libexec/cups/filter/$file; done

for file in $(ls /usr/lib/cups/backend/); do ln -s /usr/lib/cups/backend/$file /usr/libexec/cups/backend/$file; done

```

jetzt den Drucker mit CUPS normal einrichten und als Treiber "Samsung ML-1610 Series (SPL II) (en)" wählen

----------

## Thargor

Und, wie läuft er so? 

Geschwindigkeit? 

Qualität? 

Wie ist die Auflösung, wenn man bunte Bilder damit druckt (also in Graustufen)?

(Ich bin auch am überlegen, mir so ein Ding anzuschaffen  :Wink:  )

----------

## schachti

Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Geschwindigkeit ist super (vom Gefühl her schafft er wirklich 16 Seiten/Minute), und die Qualität der Ausdrucke ist wie erwartet ordentlich (mal abgesehen von den prinzipbedingten Problemen eines 600-DPI-Schwarzweiß-Laserdruckers beim Ausdruck von Farbgrafiken).

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

hab den ml-1610 seit ca nem halben jahr laufen und soweit is das einzige manko was ich erkennen konnte die tatsache das er feuchtem papier gerne staut. Das machen aber sehr viele Drucker..

----------

## moe

Warum druckst du auf feuchtem Papier   :Question: 

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Weil Papier die hässliche Eigenschaft hat Luftfeuchtigkeit aufzusaugen? Wenn es den ganzen Tag regnet und trotzdem das Fenster offen ist, kann es schonmal vorkommen das das Papier feucht wird (und nein, es regnet nich drauf).

----------

## caraboides

Moin,

ich kann euch den Brother HL-5250Dn nur empfhelen kosten knapp 300, Toner so um die 60 ( fuer 5000 bis 6000 Blatt) es ist aber ein voller Toner dabei!

Das geile an dem Drucker ist nicht nur das er sehr schnell ist uns PS versteht, sonern das er eine Ethernet-schnittstelle hat. So kann braucht man den Drucker nur an den Switch klemmen und schon koennen ihn mehere Rechner nutzen. Es ist dafuer kein PC von noeten.

Da Brother eigene treiber fuer Linux liefert ist er nach 5 min einsatz bereit. Unter Windows hats länger gedauert.

CU

----------

